# RANGE FINDER FOR PRAIRIE DOGS



## PRAIRIE DOG MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

Looking for recommendation for a Range Finder for

Prairie Dogs. Less than 500 yards. $200 or Less.

I note that Natchez has a good selection.

Need one that can sense a warm fuzzy little body

and not just a fence post or metal object.

We use a Rem 700 Varminter Fluted Stainless 1:12

with a Sierra Match King HP flat base 53 Gr Flat Base

in front of 35.7 Gr IMR 4895


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:welcome2: to the site. If you use the search box up on the top right and put in range finder, you will find lots of information on that subject.

Again, :welcome2: to the site. Enjoy


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Like DWT says, we have a discussion on this topic here:

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/19177-range-finders/#entry157524


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to the site. My uncle and I have been using Bushnell range finders for years and they work pretty well. They can hold up to the beating we've given them. Pretty much all their rangefinders will work for that distance.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum PRAIRIE DOG MAN!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum PRAIRIE DOG MAN.

For $200 bucks I'm afraid your choices may be a bit limited, look at Www.cameraland.com


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

For what your looking to spend, your going to have a very hard time finding what your after. I have a Leica 1200 and very seldom will it range a prairie dog over 250-300yds. They just aren't reflective enuff. It will however range a p.d. mound well beyond the distances you specified. 
Any laser rangefinder will work on"hard targets" much better than soft ones. The target has to "bounce" the laser back to the rangefinder for it to work with any reliability. 
You may be able to find a used one in your price range, look around on various varmint sites classified ads would be a good start.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have an old Bushnell Pinseeker 1500, from my golfing days. It does not offer the best optics but they are not bad. It ranges well though. I took it ground hog hunting this summer and was able to reed out to 650. The thing is suppose to work out to 1000 but, i have not tried. Maybe you can find a used one of them on EBay for a deal. It also mounts on a camera tripod.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-PinSeeker-1500-20-5103-Rangefinder-/131119071262?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e874e401e


----------



## PRAIRIE DOG MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, I have decided to go with the new REDFIELD RAIDER 600 6X20.

Snagged one off of eBay for $160 free shipping. Since we hunt on

level ground and am past my Whitetail hunting days, I figured I don't need all those

Angle on the Dangle Whistles and Bells. My one and only Antelope was

at point blank. So we give the RF a try on our annual 3 day hunt in the Crook/Sterling, CO

area first week of June; 3 days. 4 or 5 Navy retireds. I even let my son in law come

along; MSGT Army SOF Ranger retired. Some of us shot

competition with the M1/M14 200, 300, 600, 1000 yds and 300 Win Mag 1000 yds.

I take 200 rounds for the 3 days and come back with a handful leftover. We each

get about 1:3 shots. 20 dogs a day; 60 total each. No one keeps track.

We score the "Two -Fer's" for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice grab !

Thanks for your service !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good grab. Sounds like a fun trip. Thank you for your service!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome! My dad, son, and I will be in Sheridan Wyo. Shooting pd's the week before you go. We expect to go through about 1000-1100 rnds over 4 days, provided the weather cooperates!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Life's to short to not shoot prairie dogs !


----------



## PRAIRIE DOG MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

My new REDFIELD Raider 600 is showing promise. It can see and range clearly the neighbor's 6 white geese (now 4) on their pond at 200 yards. So if Mister Red Fox shows up for another meal, he's dead meat. Standing watch out my window. Just so happens, my 22-250 PD gun is zero'd at 200 yards.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Good luck getting whatever is eating the neighbors critters..... Good neighbors are hard to come by- got to keep them happy!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Life's to short to not shoot prairie dogs !


Lol Don never tought of that one! While I do enjoy shooting pd's, hunting coyotes is definitely my favorite pastime!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## Blue Manure (Jun 6, 2014)

I haven't "stalked" the P-dogs before, and was curious as to how close I can get to those sand rats (by crawling or digging my own tunnel) before they freak out and diasappear.

I'm shooting the T/C in 7-30 Waters with a 14" barrel, and my effective range is not as far as you guys with the long guns. (probably 250-275 with 120 gr V-max... Got a brand new SWFA 10X42 SS scope on it also.) And I've heard they'll practically spook if the wind shifts!

Yeah, I will eventually get into .204 or 6mm, but if I can get into some of the fun for now, I'd like to give it a go. I'd appreciate any and all opinions on this. Thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Blue Manure !

They do get spooky in the wind , birds freak them out too.

I have a Contender in 7-30 also, it's an good round.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

We shot em in 25-30mph winds in Wyo. A couple weeks ago. They weren't too spooky, but they were damn hard to hit beyond 200yds!! Even with the .243AI. Fortunately it was only that bad for one of our 4 days.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## PRAIRIE DOG MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

Our Six Man "Seekers of the Red Mist" enjoyed our annual 3 day PD hunt in NE Colorado 5-6-7 Jun 2014. We hailed from Joplin and Bethany, Missouri; Jacksonville, Florida; Fleming, Colorado; and Shelbyville, Kentucky. We hunted 6 different sites (half day on each). Averaged 20 dogs per day per man. Total body count was plus/minus 360. Ranges were from 150-400 Yds. (Longest was 397 yards per my new Redfield Raider 600. Ammo expended averaged 180+ rounds per shooter. Rifles used were 17 HMR; 17 WSM; AR-15 .223;

Rem 22-250; and 6mmBR. The 17 WSM; Rem 22-250 and 6mmBR

worked well. The 17 HMR and AR-15 will be left at home next year.

Too many "near misses" when there is a gust of wind. The 17 HMR

max envelope is about 150 yds.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update and sharing.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I use a Leupold that is slightly over your stated budget but it's been great to me so far. It doubles for golf and can read flags when others can't.

I like the various settings on it that can customize it to your needs.


----------

